# How to clean tin lining in copper cookware?



## x86bsd (Dec 9, 2011)

Greetings everyone,

So I was lucky enough to get a few pieces of my mothers copper cookware that she bought many many moons ago. Half of it is stamped Made in France, the other half is stamped Waldow Brooklyn, NY, although they look like they came from the same manufacturer. It is wonderful cookware! I just began to clean it after decades of neglect  The outside was a snap, Barkeepers friend worked miraculously! It's nice and shiny again. But I wasn't sure how to clean the inside with the tin lining. I didnt dare use BKF on it. It says nothing about tin on the can. So my question is what should I use and how should I clean the tin lined inside of the pieces I have? I am not used to copper cookware. The few brands I have seen today are mostly lined with SS not tin. So I have no idea really how to care for these pieces on the inside. I would appreciate any wisdom on this matter.

Thank you,

Chris


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Are they actually dirty with crusted on food?  Or are they just dull? 

If the former, clean with an oven cleaner like Easy Off.  If the second, regular cooking and cleaning will restore their luster.   

If the tin is worn, you should know that retinning old copper is neither expensive (although shipping is) nor complicated.  In addition to retinning, most retinners will buff out the copper (far better than you can do with BKF), and hammer out any dings as part of the service. 

Tinned or stainless lined, quality copper cookware should last forever if maintained.

We have a lot of copper.  It doesn't cook any better than our stainless, but it's a kick to use -- especially for homey cooking.  Beautiful stuff. 

Enjoy yours,

BDL


----------



## jherkes (Nov 7, 2011)

hi

The pan you have is actually still being made in Brooklyn . Tin lining is best cleaned with just soap and water. foods can be scrubbed off with a scotch brite pad, and yes you can add BKF to brighten. Discoloration of the tin is caused by oxidation and is normal from use. general care , use only wooded or plastic not metal utensils as they will wear away the tin lining. all ways have a fluid in pan prior to adding heat. do not pre heat pan as this will bubble and melt the tin. copper heats fast and even , so keep your heat low, and blend your flavors.

dark pans retain heat and bright pans reflect. The waldow pan is for use. It will go in the oven, stove top, to table. 

The Tin lining will wear over use. look inside of pan and if you see copper its time for re tinning.    you don't have to stair at the inside looking for copper.either.

Enjoy the pan, something  good has been happening over time with this pan and you are a steward of this cookware. copper cookware with tin lining will last lifetimes.

enjoy

Jeff

917-865-8791


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

As the English would say, "Wotcher"....

Tin is a very soft metal,and it's melting point is a bit above 450 F.  This is right around the smoking point of many oils.  If used regularily, it will need to be re-tinned.

Just keep this in mind


----------



## x86bsd (Dec 9, 2011)

Thank you all for the replies! They have been most informative. Out of curiosity, since stove top burners do not have a temp gauge, what is the maximum safe heat setting on the stove top for copper lined with tin? Medium heat? I would hate to be cooking something in it and have the heat to high and the tin melt into the food!

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

What is medium on one stove may be low medium on another or even medium high on a third.

You need to learn to judge how hot the pan is.

If it is empty, the lowest setting may be too high.

If it is full of a water based dish, even maximum probably will do no damages because the maximum temperature will not exceed 212°F (100°C)


----------

